# Motherboard Erklärung



## TerrorMango (6. Juni 2013)

*Motherboard Erklärung*

Liebe PCGH-Community!

Da ich diesen Monat einen neuen PC kaufen möchte und ich mich schon ausgiebig von ein paar Leuten hier beraten lassen habe, wollte ich als jemand, der sich nicht wirklich mit den verschiedenen Sockeln un Bezeichnungen auskennt, mal fragen:

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einem H-, B-, und einem Z-Motherboard?
Also z.B. das ASRock H87, das mit empfohlen wurde und das Z87, das Leuten für einen i5-4670k oft empfohlen wird.

Vielen Dank für alle Erklärungen.

Mango


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Motherboard Erklärung*

Ich hab hier was nettes:

mal Detailiert:

Z77: unterstützt Übertaktungsfunktionen, SSD-Caching und die iGPU.
Z75: unterstützt Übertaktungsfunktionen und die iGPU.
H77: unterstützt die iGPU und SSD-Caching.
Q77: unterstützt die iGPU und SSD-Caching.(bietet zusätzlich vPro-Support)
B75: unterstützt nur die iGPU und hat im Gegensatz zu den anderen Chipsetzen nur einen SATA 6Gb/s-Port dafür 5 3Gb/s-Ports.

man kann auch sagen: 

Z77: Vollausbau, Grafik + Übertaktung
H77: Vollausbau mit Grafik, aber keine Übertaktung von K-CPUs
B75: Sparchipsatz, evtl. weniger RAM-Bänke oder PCIe-Lanes (was genau weiß ich aber nicht sicher)
Q77: Business-Chipsatz, wird auf Consumer-Mainboards vermutlich nie zu sehen sein (so wie der Q67)

Generell heißt bei den aktuellen Intels:

Z = High-End, alle Features die es gibt
H = Alles, aber ohne OC
P = OC, keine Grafik (glaube nicht, dass es einen P77 geben wird)
B,Q = Business, etwas reduzierter Umfang

Und die Zahl: 

77 - Vollausbau
75 - Sparversion mit weniger verfügbaren Features (ähnlich der 61 bei den Sandy-Chipsets)


----------



## TerrorMango (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Motherboard Erklärung*

Das heißt, wenn ich jetzt einen i5 4570 kaufe und in 6-12 Monaten eine SSD kaufen will, wäre es besser, das Z87 zu kaufen? (wegen SSD-Caching) 
Liege ich damit richtig?

Und danke fürs helfen.


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Motherboard Erklärung*

Wäre es ein i5-4670k könnte man zum Z87 Board greifen, so kann man auch ein H87 nehmen.


----------



## TerrorMango (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Motherboard Erklärung*

Ok, danke für deine Antworten.

Wie kann ich den den Thread closen (lassen)?


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Motherboard Erklärung*

Einfach ruhen lassen, der geht schon Unter. 

Ansonsten, die Moderatoren kann man via PN kontaktieren.

Warum überhaupt schließen, einfach ruhen lassen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Motherboard Erklärung*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Das heißt, wenn ich jetzt einen i5 4570 kaufe und in 6-12 Monaten eine SSD kaufen will, wäre es besser, das Z87 zu kaufen? (wegen SSD-Caching)
> Liege ich damit richtig?
> 
> Und danke fürs helfen.


 
Wenn du dir einen i5 4570 kaufen willst kannst du dir das Z87 Board sparen denn SSd Caching ist völlig sinnfrei wenn du sowieso eine SSD für Windows nimmst.
Und ein B85 oder H87 Board hat ja Sata 3 Ports.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Motherboard Erklärung*

Mir ist da noch eine Frage zu diesem Thema gekommen. Nachdem ich vor einiger Zeit auf meinem AM4 System schon den Ram um 166Mhz übertaktet hatte wollte ich dies auch auf meinem B75 System versuchen, nur um ernüchtert festzustellen, dass dies solche Optionen anbietet.

Ich weiß ja schon seit einer Ewigkeit, dass Intel CPUs sich nur auf Z-Boards übertakten lassen, aber wie sieht es mit mit *Ram-OC* und *CPU-Undervolting* aus? Wird dies etwa ebenfalls nur von Z-Mainboards unterstützt?


----------

